# Mariah Carey Forever



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone else got this? I picked this up yesterday and I freaking LOVE it!!! This has to be one of the nicest scents I've had in a few years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The gardenia and tuberose in the heart of this perfume is the selling point, really beautiful for anyone who likes white florals that are a little fruity! top note is apple, base white musk, that white musk makes this a really nice atypical warm scent surprisingly good for summer/spring! I really love it, will def be buying this one again. I thought it was similar to Juicy Couture actually, which smells really similar with gardenia, but its got a sharper finish, and I liked it, bt not as much and I didnt like the drydown of the Juicy as much either, it has a little more tart note than the musky embrace of Forever. If you have it I'd love to know what you think, the MUA reviews werent great and I was honestly suprised that it didnt get a bigger thumbs up


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

hmm i always wanted to try mariahs perfume but the gardenia scares me only b/c its so powerful...


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 19, 2010)

I wanted to love this, but I didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I love M so much more. I think it's just because I prefer vanilla/coconutty/really fruity type scents.


----------

